# How do you transfer ePub docs to Aldiko?



## mkelley (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah, I probably should find some Aldiko forum, but I know at least a few of you are using this on your Fire so I hoped one could help.  Since ePub is not a file format the Fire allows you to transfer via USB, how do you get your ePub files to the Aldiko app?

Feel free to direct me to another forum or web page -- I couldn't find anything offhand that was helpful.


----------



## mkelley (Dec 24, 2011)

Ah... nevermind (as Emily Latilda would say).

I found it -- pretty easy, just moved the ePub to the documents folder and pointed the app to them.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

mkelley said:


> Yeah, I probably should find some Aldiko forum, but I know at least a few of you are using this on your Fire so I hoped one could help. Since ePub is not a file format the Fire allows you to transfer via USB, how do you get your ePub files to the Aldiko app?
> 
> Feel free to direct me to another forum or web page -- I couldn't find anything offhand that was helpful.


I gather then that Aldiko works fine on the Fire?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, there's a thread here somewhere....

Here's the discussion:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97002.0.html

Betsy


----------



## mkelley (Dec 24, 2011)

It's much better at organizing collections, and it has a few more viewing/formatting options than the native Kindle app.  Since I use Calibre and convert everything to ePub anyway, even the stuff I buy from Amazon, it's no issue to use.

I do wish it offered an indent on paragraphs, though -- you can either accept the default formatting or change font, line spacing and paragraph spacing but NOT indent.  I got spoiled using Stanza on my iDevices, which allows a LOT more customization (and better organization, to boot).  

What's odd is that Stanza is now owned by Amazon, so you'd think they could make some improvements in the Kindle app using that technology.  But the ability to alter format options on the Kindles seems very primitive.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mkelley said:


> It's much better at organizing collections, and it has a few more viewing/formatting options than the native Kindle app. Since I use Calibre and convert everything to ePub anyway, even the stuff I buy from Amazon, it's no issue to use.


I would note that much. . .probably even _most_ of what can be purchased as a Kindle book via Amazon has DRM (that's "Digital Rights Management", aka copy protection). So conversion to another format is not possible without stripping DRM which is (a) against the Terms of Service and (b) not open for discussion in any way on KindleBoards.

The Aldiko reader will not do .mobi or .prc as far as I know. MobiPocket Reader does. . .but it does not seem to be available for either Android or iOS devices. Which is a bit odd, when you think about it. Hmmmm.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yep, there's a thread here somewhere....
> 
> Here's the discussion:http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97002.0.htmlBetsy


Betsy, thanks. I think you directed me there once before but scrolling down thru the threads it kind of changed subject so I stopped.
How about the ereader reader app at ereader.com. I have several of their books on their iphone app that I bought. Might work on fire too?
So many questions not answered in the 'guides' to Fire.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

n4uau said:


> How about the ereader reader app at ereader.com. I have several of their books on their iphone app that I bought. Might work on fire too? So many questions not answered in the 'guides' to Fire.


Okay I got Aldiko running. I tried to use it to go to ereader.com and download some books I'd bought but no joy, Ereader.com only recognizes my ipod and iphone so won't download to Fire. I gather I have to install their reader for Fire to be recognized. Kind of a pain two readers and overdrive are sufficient . Guess I'll live with what I have. Did download easy installer as someone advised and it worked great. Between that and the File Manager Betsy suggested I can now pretty well manipulate the Fire.

Should think these should be 'must have apps'.


----------

